# Potenciometro Fuzz Face



## stone79 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola q tal
Queria saber con q tendria q cambiar una resistencia 2k2, para poner en su lugar un potenciometro. lei q tenia q ser una resistencia de 1k y un pote de 1k , lo hice (con un pote logaritmico) pero no me funciona, no se si tendria q ser de otros valores o nose. 
Con la resistencia de 2k2 funciona de diez-


----------



## Dano (Mar 27, 2008)

No me gusta el sonido del fuzz face de silicio pero bue... gustos son gustos.

Para sustituir la resistencia debes colocar el pote y la resistencia nueva (1k) en serie.

Te explico:

Tómas la resistencia de 1k y la sueldas a la pata 3 o 1 del potenciómetro.

La pata de la resistencia que quedó libre la conectas al emisor del 2n2222 y la pata 2 del pote la conectas a tierra.


----------



## fly (Mar 27, 2008)

Una pregunta sobre ese circuito. Por lo que veo el primer transistor, solo conduce un semiciclo no? la base no está polarizada, por lo que a efectos prácticos actuaría como un diodo, solo dejaría pasar un semiciclo? El Fuzz Face es eso lo que hace? Y el distorsionador lo que hace es recortar la onda senoidal dejando de esta manera casi como una cuadrada, con su aumento de armónicos?

Dano, que Fuzz face te gusta atí entonces? de válvulas?. Un saludo.


----------



## Dano (Mar 27, 2008)

fly dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta sobre ese circuito. Por lo que veo el primer transistor, solo conduce un semiciclo no? la base no está polarizada, por lo que a efectos prácticos actuaría como un diodo, solo dejaría pasar un semiciclo? El Fuzz Face es eso lo que hace? Y el distorsionador lo que hace es recortar la onda senoidal dejando de esta manera casi como una cuadrada, con su aumento de armónicos?
> 
> Dano, que Fuzz face te gusta atí entonces? de válvulas?. Un saludo.



No conozco fuzz face de válvulas  , pero creo que el mejor es el original, el que usa transistores de germanio de una ganancia exacta cada uno.


----------



## fly (Mar 27, 2008)

OK, y el esquema era como el que ha puesto stone79?

El funcionamiento es como yo digo? Gracias.


----------



## stone79 (Abr 8, 2008)

hola  gracias por la ayuda, pero no se  por q no funciona. el sonido se corta , probe con pote de 1k logaritmico y lineal, no se q problema sera , conecte todo como dijo dano. 

ah y si conecto la pata 1 del pote en la salida como en el esquema modificaria en algo el circuito? 

gracias


----------



## Dano (Abr 8, 2008)

La pata 1 queda libre.

Aqui te paso un link muy interesante, leelo, tal vez te ayude en algo

http://www.pisotones.com/FuzzFace/ff.htm


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 8, 2008)

Hola.
Una pregunta, la resistencia de 100K va a la base del transistor de entrada.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## stone79 (Abr 10, 2008)

Gracias otra vez dano, ese fuzz de pisotones ya lo vi y si pense en armarlo con el ac128 pero me fue imposible conseguirlo....
y el q arme opte por dejarlo asi nomas y q quedo archivado, je
vos armaste algun pedal de pisotones o tonepad?
yo queria armarme un fender blender pero creo q en estos momentos es mucho para mi... q otro pedal facil de armar recomendarias


----------



## Dano (Abr 10, 2008)

stone79 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias otra vez dano, ese fuzz de pisotones ya lo vi y si pense en armarlo con el ac128 pero me fue imposible conseguirlo....
> y el q arme opte por dejarlo asi nomas y q quedo archivado, je
> vos armaste algun pedal de pisotones o tonepad?
> yo queria armarme un fender blender pero creo q en estos momentos es mucho para mi... q otro pedal facil de armar recomendarias



He armado un lote de cada pagina que me pasaste 

Todos funcionaron


----------



## aprendiz de electronica (May 9, 2008)

es uno lineal


----------



## Pablo16 (May 10, 2008)

Me había olvidado de algo en este post...

Gracias a todos los que respondieron!

Saludos.


----------



## erkillo (May 10, 2008)

En un potenciometro lineal los grados de giro o vueltas del mismo son irectamente proporcionales a la resistencia q aumente o disminuye.  En los logaritmicos el valor de la resistencia  aumenta o disminuye   con valores muchos mas rapidos  respecto al giro del  potenciometro


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 10, 2008)

Todos los que han estudiado matemáticas saben a simple vista cual es la diferencia entre un potenciómetro lineal y uno logaritmico. incluso vienen potenciómetros con muchas otras funciones de incremento o decremento de la resistividad.

La función lineal describe que para cada valor de X acotado en un intervalo existe uno y solo un valor de Y. y que a medida que la X crece la Y crece proporcionalmente hasta el infinito. en cambio la razón de cambio en una función logaritmica si bien para cada valor de X debe haber un valor de Y, suponiendo que la función fuese Y = X^2, cuando la X vale:
1 la Y vale 1
2 la Y vale 4
3 la Y vale 9
4 la Y vale 16
5 la Y vale 25

se aprecia que en la función logaritmica al comienzo el crecimiento es muy suave pero a medida que la X toma valores mayores, la Y toma valores muy elevados por ser una funcion de segundo o mayor grado.

dejo unas imagenes.

en los potenciómetros, los lineales se usan para los tonos, ya que la variación de los mismos debe ser lineal, proporcional a la variacion del pote. pero en el volumen se utilizan los logaritmicos. Si fuese lineal, una variación minima del pote variaria tambien el volumen de forma brusca.


----------



## digitalis (May 10, 2008)

Hola,

 mis disculpas al creador del tema y a los demás foreros por salirme un poco del tema, pero no sabía dónde postear mi pregunta.

 Estoy utilizando un potenciómetro multivuelta para un circuito, éste que utilizo es de forma rectangular y tiene a un extremo un pequeño tornillo con el que variar la resistencia. 

 La pregunta es si existen también potenciómetros de esta clase que tengan vástago.

 Gracias y disculpas de nuevo.

 Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 10, 2008)

Traviato dijo:
			
		

> Claro que los hay.



Que caro que se ve ese pote... jejeje Siento que se me vacía el bolsillo de solo verlo


----------



## anthony123 (May 11, 2008)

Yo mejor me resuelvo con un potenciometro viejo, un poco de exposi y un pote multivueltas normal! Unto el hueco del vastaco con una cantidad pequeña de exposi (una gota), luego lijo la parte metalica del pote multivueltas para que haga buen contacto..! Los dejo secar y wualáaa tngo un pote multivueltas con vastago..! Todo por menos de 3€


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Abr 29, 2009)

hola! se que paso un año ya, pero hace este fuzz que va a funcionar bien. sirve con 2n2222, 2n3904 y 2n5088 proba con cada uno haber que sale!


----------



## mapucapon (Jul 12, 2009)

Una pregunta...el positivo de la fuente tiene que ir conectado a la masa de la señal de entrada o esa masa solo la hacemos comun con la masa de la salida?


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jul 12, 2009)

he visto varios esquemas donde varia su posicion! yo probaria las dos!

pero si la masa es positiva, tendria que ir a positivo!


----------



## mapucapon (Jul 12, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta, pasa que tengo todos los componentes, hasta los AC128, y lo probre sin darle positivo a la masa y no distoriona bien y se mete la radio, pero no le haria nada e la guitarra que le ponga 9v a la masa?


----------



## mapucapon (Jul 13, 2009)

Lo arme al fuzz face al fin y no tengo salida, no se que pasa, no llego a comprender lo de el comun de la entrada y la salida, quizas ese sea el problema, ademas habia logrado el "punto dulce" con 4,5v y 0.5v en los colectores y cuando conecte todo soldado en una placa me volvieron a 7,8 en ambos colectores...la verdad esto esta siendo frustrante... ops:


----------



## mapucapon (Jul 14, 2009)

Arme el del 2n2222 y funca barbaro, el de ac128 lo retomare mas adelante. Gracias a todos!


----------



## interceptor (Nov 6, 2009)

disculpen .yo tengo el ampli de mi equipo de sonido que se malogro pero no se como hacerlo funcionar ya que los equipos son digitales y tienen muchas entradas y salidas ,no quiero reparara el equipo solo quiero utilisar su amplificador que tenia,,el equipo es un panasonic


----------



## sevamanga (Nov 20, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Todos los que han estudiado matemáticas saben a simple vista cual es la diferencia entre un potenciómetro lineal y uno logaritmico. incluso vienen potenciómetros con muchas otras funciones de incremento o decremento de la resistividad.
> 
> La función lineal describe que para cada valor de X acotado en un intervalo existe uno y solo un valor de Y. y que a medida que la X crece la Y crece proporcionalmente hasta el infinito. en cambio la razón de cambio en una función logaritmica si bien para cada valor de X debe haber un valor de Y, suponiendo que la función fuese Y = X^2, cuando la X vale:
> 1 la Y vale 1
> ...




osea que los potenciometros log son Exponenciales??
:S   la funcion logaritmo crece rapidamente en el eje Y en relacion a los X en los primeros valores, tendiendo al menos infinito cuando x=0, despues en los valores posteriores los valores de X crecen mas rapidos q los de Y, lo que tu pusiste en la imagen es una funcion exponencial.
ya colapse


----------



## daid (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola, yo ando en las mismas.
Tengo problemas similares con el fuzz face despues de varios intentos me he decidido a intentar con el transistor 2N2222. Segun mapucapon le funca bien, quisiera saber que esquema usaste, si el que posteo stone79 arriba o sacaste de otra web?, en caso de serlo te agradeceria que lo postearas. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 14, 2010)

disculpen mi "mala onda" pero a este pedal no lo recomiendo para nada salvo en el caso en que se tengan 2 transistores de GERMANIO de época y se haya verificado que no tienen grandes perdidas... haciéndolo con silicio se van a llevar una linda decepción


----------



## Robo (Jul 24, 2010)

estoy respondiendo a este tema por una cuestion similar, hace varios dias, postee algo de un tda 2003 que solo daba sonido claro en "minimo y maximo", el amplificador dice que use un pot logaritmico, y es el que uso, pero aun no entiendo por que sera eso, sera que me equivoque, y era usar uno lineal(no creo pero considero todas las opciones)

espero no se enojen por revivir este tema viejo, pero creo que tiene que ver con lo que digo. si no lo creen asi espero me disculpen.
saludos!

PD: llegue a este post por busqueda en google


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 15, 2010)

Yo tambien quiero saber, haber dejenme ver si entendi un potenciometro lineal cambiara su resistencia en forma proporcional al giro de su eje a diferencia de uno logaritmico que lo hara en "saltos" mmm entonces si yo quisiera hacer un amplificador o un preamplificador que tipo seria mas recomendable usar? uno lineal o logaritmico??? Esa es mi gran duda un saludo


----------



## tukisao (Mar 10, 2011)

hola quiero hacer un fuzz face y no me sale  me raya mucho eso de que la fuente tiene que ser negativa o que el positivo es el negativo en este circuito ,etc...la cosa es como lo armo ,que fuente debo usar y como tengo que interpretar eso de las polaridades 

pd alguien sabe cuando un transistor de germanio esta bien o mal?


----------



## ixak1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ahmm ! que bonito ver tantas personas animadas por armar el fuzz face, afortunadamente tengo 2 transistores de germanio 2N1305, ya solo me queda encontrar el punto dulce, pero tengo una duda.. ¿como saber la ganancia de esos transistores? en la tienda de electronica tienen muuuchas cosas viejas y olvidadas y me dicen que posiblemente tengan los AC128 ..  pero como puedo probarlos ? y si no comienza con AC ? ( pequeña señal germnio )

Si no me queda pruebo con los 2n2222 ..  tengo como 2kilos de esos q*UE* me regalaron .


----------



## joseeduardosn (May 12, 2011)

Somacruz dijo:


> Yo tambien quiero saber, haber dejenme ver si entendi un potenciometro lineal cambiara su resistencia en forma proporcional al giro de su eje a diferencia de uno logaritmico que lo hara en "saltos" mmm entonces si yo quisiera hacer un amplificador o un preamplificador que tipo seria mas recomendable usar? uno lineal o logaritmico??? Esa es mi gran duda un saludo



Seee....
si alguien lo supiera..!!

Estoy realizando el proyecto de los pedales...
el BIg muff y el fuzz face y salen dos potenciometros...!
uno lineal y el otro logaritmico y en las tiendas no saben la diferencia!...

Y si les pongo a los dos del mismo tipo
se vera muy afectado el sonido?

sALudos...


----------



## MrCarlos (May 12, 2011)

Hola joseeduardosn

Como menciona Zomacruz en su mensaje #42 Fechado: 15/Ago/2010.
El potenciómetro lineal cambia la resistencia en sus terminales linealmente: si gira 10° la R cambia 10 tambien, lo que sea 10Ohms. 10Kohms, 10Mohms, Etc. Si gira 20° la resistencia cambia en la misma proporción.

En cambio el potenciómetro Logarítmico cambia la resistencia logaritmicamente en sus terminales.

Si en tus circuitos pones los dos del mismo tipo el sonido no se verá afectado. No lo deformará.

Lo que se intenta al poner un tipo de potenciómetro u otro es que, Tú debes saber, el oído humano responde logaritmicamente al volumen de los sonidos y creo que tambien al tono. Por lo tanto en sistemas de audio se utilizan potenciómetros logarítmicos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (May 12, 2011)

Aqui dejo un link que me ayudo bastante en el tema, de hecho no fue necesario preguntar en el foro hay que buscar bien en la web, pero mas que nada fue de mas utilidad al adaptar resistores para "convertir un pote lineal en logaritmico" en caso de no encontrar logaritmicos.

http://www.pisotones.com/Potes/Potes.htm


----------



## joseeduardosn (May 13, 2011)

extrapalapaquetetl dijo:


> Aqui dejo un link que me ayudo bastante en el tema, de hecho no fue necesario preguntar en el foro hay que buscar bien en la web, pero mas que nada fue de mas utilidad al adaptar resistores para "convertir un pote lineal en logaritmico" en caso de no encontrar logaritmicos.
> 
> http://www.pisotones.com/Potes/Potes.htm



Gracias MrCarlos y extrapalapaquetetl!!!!:... 
en realidad si se que es lo logaritmico... lo q no se mucho es de los potes pero ya lo entendi..

Justo de esa web saque los diagramas para los pedales...

estoy con muchas ganas y ojala funque..!!!

MAs adelante pondre algo de lo que estoy haciendo...

Es maravilloso el mundo de la electrónica..!

Saludos!!!


----------



## joseeduardosn (May 13, 2011)

una pregunta mas....

me piden para el volumen del big muff pi un dos potenciometros, uno lineal y otro logaritmico, ambos de 100k.

El lineal ya lo conseguí.

El logaritmico solo encontre como maximo de 50k.

Entonces, la pregunta es:

Puedo poner dos potes seguidos de 50k para hacer como uno de 100k?...
Pero tendria que controlarlo con los dos potes no?
o podria comprar esos potes pequeños y solo usar uno??
ayuda porfa..

Saludos!!


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (May 13, 2011)

joseeduardosn dijo:


> una pregunta mas....
> 
> me piden para el volumen del big muff pi un dos potenciometros, uno lineal y otro logaritmico, ambos de 100k.
> 
> ...



Lee bien el documento ahi hay una solucion a tu problema.


----------



## joseeduardosn (May 16, 2011)

extrapalapaquetetl dijo:


> Lee bien el documento ahi hay una solucion a tu problema.



Gracias, ya lo lei, pero ya encontre el pote de 100k logaritmico..! 
ya estoy haciendo el fuzz face, que aunque es el mas simple debo haber cometido un error pues no liga en mi protoboard, creo debe ser la conexion de las 3 patas del pote o el transistor 2n3904 o algun diodo, voy a chekear eso... no me dare por vencido...!
Saludos..!!!


----------



## BKAR (May 19, 2011)

antes de leer este post nunca había escuchado potenciometro logarítmico


----------



## joseeduardosn (May 22, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> antes de leer este post nunca había escuchado potenciometro logarítmico



Si... y como dice en "Piso-Tones", hay LINeal, LOGarítmico, ANTILOGarítmico, LOG-ANTILOGarítmico, y muchos mas... dependiendo d q curva de aumento estás buscando...


----------



## alfredo5 (Jun 27, 2011)

hola a todos, tengo una duda, ya que para mi amplificador compré un preamplificador, el cual no traia los potenciometros y al colocarles los que compré noto que mi ampli no tiene casi ganancia de graves y no se si  el potenciometro será lineal o logaritmico, y tengo la duda de cual de los dos necesite para este caso


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Jun 27, 2011)

Depende del tipo de circuito aunque generalmente los potes para tonos son lineales y solo los de volumen deben ser logaritmicos.


----------

